
Revolutionary Semaphore: High-Speed Communications in 18th-Century France - doe88
https://99percentinvisible.org/article/the-revolutionary-semaphore-high-speed-communications-in-18th-century-france/
======
baud147258
> connecting major cities with Paris as a central node.

Some things never change, all network in France are still organized that way.
The most visible is the rail network: if you want to travel between any two
city (excluding Paris) by train, most of the time it will be shorter to go
through Paris.

